# El Shaarawy è già un caso a Monaco.



## admin (5 Dicembre 2015)

Stephan El Shaarawy è già un caso, a Monaco. L'ex rossonero è stata fuori dal tecnico Jardim in vista della trasferta a Bastia. Nessun problema fisico, pura scelta tecnica. Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, se la frattura tra i due non verrà ricomposta, a gennaio El Shaarawy potrebbe finire sul mercato.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2015)

non hanno ancora raggiunto le presenze necessarie al riscatto...o sì?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non hanno ancora raggiunto le presenze necessarie al riscatto...o sì?



Ne mancano 3 per raggiungere l'obbligo di riscatto


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stephan El Shaarawy è già un caso, a Monaco. L'ex rossonero è stata fuori dal tecnico Jardim in vista della trasferta a Bastia. Nessun problema fisico, pura scelta tecnica. Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, se la frattura tra i due non verrà ricomposta, a gennaio El Shaarawy potrebbe finire sul mercato.



Basta che da qui a Maggio faccia altre 4 presenze altrimenti ci ritroviamo questo "pacco" di nuovo a Milanello, non ho capito perchè abbiamo messo queste dannate presenze cosi alte, 25 sono comunque tante per me era meglio magari abbassare le pretese e non mettere queste presenze.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non hanno ancora raggiunto le presenze necessarie al riscatto...o sì?




Non ancora si pensava alle 20 ma da una sua intervista alla Gds si e venuto fuori che le presenze sono 25 da effettuare, ora siamo a 21 o per li, speriamo che si risolva e faccia queste benedette ultime partite, io sinceramente non mi stupirei affatto se da qui a fine stagione non giochi più e c'è lo rispediscano anche perchè sta deludendo pure li a Monaco, oltre che le prestazioni deludenti pure le reti scarseggiano, ora non ricordo il conto ma ne avrà segnate massimo 5/6 senza contare che 3/4 sono tutte per colpa del portiere che ha dormito.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Inutile dire come andrà a finire. E qualcuno dirà "eh, ma rispetto a Cerci è un upgrade pazzesco!!"


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Inutile dire come andrà a finire. E qualcuno dirà "eh, ma rispetto a Cerci è un upgrade pazzesco!!"



No dai, il riscatto è cosa praticamente fatta. Certo poi se vuoi dire che certi amori.......


----------



## Albijol (5 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stephan El Shaarawy è già un caso, a Monaco. L'ex rossonero è stata fuori dal tecnico Jardim in vista della trasferta a Bastia. Nessun problema fisico, pura scelta tecnica. Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, se la frattura tra i due non verrà ricomposta, a gennaio El Shaarawy potrebbe finire sul mercato.



Essere imbarazzanti in uno dei campionati più scarsi d'Europa era difficile, "complimenti" al Faraone.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> No dai, il riscatto è cosa praticamente fatta. Certo poi se vuoi dire che certi amori.......



Riscatto o no, lasciagli fare qualche giro e vedrai come ritorna...prima o poi finirà anche lui a parametro 0


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Dicembre 2015)

Chissà che non facciano più o meno come facemmo noi con Aquilani. D'altronde certi amori fanno dei giri pazzeschi ma poi ritornano sempre.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stephan El Shaarawy è già un caso, a Monaco. L'ex rossonero è stata fuori dal tecnico Jardim in vista della trasferta a Bastia. Nessun problema fisico, pura scelta tecnica. Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, se la frattura tra i due non verrà ricomposta, a gennaio El Shaarawy potrebbe finire sul mercato.



spero che questo monopiede monofinta non rimetta più piede a Milanello.


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stephan El Shaarawy è già un caso, a Monaco. L'ex rossonero è stata fuori dal tecnico Jardim in vista della trasferta a Bastia. Nessun problema fisico, pura scelta tecnica. Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, se la frattura tra i due non verrà ricomposta, a gennaio El Shaarawy potrebbe finire sul mercato.





Jino ha scritto:


> No dai, il riscatto è cosa praticamente fatta. Certo poi se vuoi dire che certi amori.......



Penso anch'io che alle 25 presenze ci arriverà. Però vi assicuro che, pur avendo ascoltato fin da piccola le canzoni di Venditti, io questa frase inizio ad odiarla.


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stephan El Shaarawy è già un caso, a Monaco. L'ex rossonero è stata fuori dal tecnico Jardim in vista della trasferta a Bastia. Nessun problema fisico, pura scelta tecnica. Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, se la frattura tra i due non verrà ricomposta, a gennaio El Shaarawy potrebbe finire sul mercato.



Dispiace leggere queste cose come i vari insulti gratuiti. 
Peccato che non abbia trovato la sua dimensione nel campionato francese e in una squadra tutto sommato alla sua portata. Forse stephan e il suo entourage devono fare qualche considerazione in più. Forse un arretramento tattico, la scelta di un campionato minore oppure un corso per l'autostima. 
Io credo che con un allenatore che insegni calcio magari in provincia possa fare meglio. 
Forza Stephan.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Dicembre 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> oltre che le prestazioni deludenti pure le reti scarseggiano, ora non ricordo il conto ma ne avrà segnate massimo 5/6 senza contare che 3/4 sono tutte per colpa del portiere che ha dormito.



Ma quando mai, ne ha segnate solo 2, di cui una inutile al preliminare di EL. Comunque inutile ricordare che in estate ce lo ritroveremo sui cogl. El Sha-Balo-Boa


----------



## robs91 (5 Dicembre 2015)

E' un mediocre.A parte accentrarsi e tirare a giro sul secondo palo non sa fare altro.


----------



## DannySa (5 Dicembre 2015)

In nazionale gioca lui e non Jack, intanto questo non gioca praticamente mai nemmeno in Francia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stephan El Shaarawy è già un caso, a Monaco. L'ex rossonero è stata fuori dal tecnico Jardim in vista della trasferta a Bastia. Nessun problema fisico, pura scelta tecnica. Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, se la frattura tra i due non verrà ricomposta, a gennaio El Shaarawy potrebbe finire sul mercato.



Ormai è un problema loro, impossibile non faccia altre 3 presenze da qui al termine della stagione.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai è un problema loro, impossibile non faccia altre 3 presenze da qui al termine della stagione.



Invece io ho paura. Non convocarlo nemmeno è grave.


----------



## Albijol (5 Dicembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ormai è un problema loro, impossibile non faccia altre 3 presenze da qui al termine della stagione.



Se non vedono potenzialità in lui ( e come dar loro torto) lo mettono in tribuna fino a gennaio, quando ce lo riprendiamo noi


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Dicembre 2015)

Contrappasso Aquilani, quanto starebbe bene a Galliani


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Si vedeva che era scarso dai..è durato 6 mesi


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Dicembre 2015)

Mi ricordo ancora le vedove del faraone. Saranno contenti loro, del pericoloso ritorno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece io ho paura. Non convocarlo nemmeno è grave.





Albijol ha scritto:


> Se non vedono potenzialità in lui ( e come dar loro torto) lo mettono in tribuna fino a gennaio, quando ce lo riprendiamo noi



Se non credevano in lui non gli facevano fare 22 partite e avrebbero spalmato le presenze fino al termine della stagione. 
Senza considerare che non ci metti tutto questo tempo per accorgerti che un giocatore non funziona. 
La non convocazione non è certo una bocciatura definitiva, ma probabilmente una tirata d'orecchi per pungerlo nell'orgoglio e cercare una sua reazione.


----------



## S.1899 (5 Dicembre 2015)

infatti ho visto che il caso El Shaarawy divide i tifosi del Monaco

ci sono quelli che pensano che il faraone non è stato messo in buone condizioni (quasi sempre in panchina, giocando gli 10 ultimi minuti), non ha avuto l'occasione di giocare con continuità e di dimostrare il suo valore

e ci sono alcuni che pensano che non ha il carattere per imporsi
(ieri ho sentito un tifoso del Monaco dicere che sarebbe un sogno "cancellare" il prestito d'el Shaarawy)

poi ci sono alcuni che dicono la non-convocazione di El Shaarawy è una sanzione (ieri in conferenza stampa Jardim ha detto che c'era una talpa nello spogliatoio, dunque ci sono alcuni che pensano che la talpa sarebbe El Shaarawy (pero per il momento è solo una voce)...


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Dicembre 2015)

manca poco al riscatto, ma se anche lo riscattano e diventa loro al 100%, sappiamo benissimo che questo non precluderà la possibilità che un giorno torni a Milanello.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> infatti ho visto che il caso El Shaarawy divide i tifosi del Monaco
> 
> ci sono quelli che pensano che il faraone non è stato messo in buone condizioni (quasi sempre in panchina, giocando gli 10 ultimi minuti), non ha avuto l'occasione di giocare con continuità e di dimostrare il suo valore
> 
> ...



Non credo sia una talpa, è appena arrivato, non conosce manco la lingua.

Però è vero secondo me che ha poco carattere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Dicembre 2015)

Strano, avrei detto che sarebbe riuscito a polverizzare le difese avversario mettendo in riga tutti i difensori


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Strano, avrei detto che sarebbe riuscito a *polverizzare *le difese avversario *mettendo in riga *tutti i difensori



??


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ??



come sei malizioso, non credo che si riferisce a quello


----------



## S.1899 (6 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non credo sia una talpa, è appena arrivato, non conosce manco la lingua.
> 
> Però è vero secondo me che ha poco carattere.



anch'io mi sembra davvero strano ma alcuni usano questa "scusa" per giustificare la sanzione di El Shaarawy contro il Bastia...

Concordo sul suo carattere ma al tempo stesso devo dire che mi sarebbe piaciuta (o piacuito?) di vederlo giocare di più 
Volevo vederlo rilanciarsi al Monaco (ed in teoria, Jardim sa sviluppare il talento dei suoi giovanni, non ho capito cos'è successo con El Shaarawy)
mi ricordo del OM-Monaco di una settimana fa, in cui Jardim ha preferito Coentrao al suo posto (e El Shaarawy era ingreso alla 89') 

(scusa il mio italiano, io so che ho fatto qualche errore imperdonabile )


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> anch'io mi sembra davvero strano ma alcuni usano questa "scusa" per giustificare la sanzione di El Shaarawy contro il Bastia...
> 
> Concordo sul suo carattere ma al tempo stesso devo dire che mi sarebbe piaciuta (o piacuito?) di vederlo giocare di più
> Volevo vederlo rilanciarsi al Monaco (ed in teoria, Jardim sa sviluppare il talento dei suoi giovanni, non ho capito cos'è successo con El Shaarawy)
> ...



E' buono dai, sembra quasi quello di un italiano, magari sapessi così io il francese.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> anch'io mi sembra davvero strano ma alcuni usano questa "scusa" per giustificare la sanzione di El Shaarawy contro il Bastia...
> 
> Concordo sul suo carattere ma al tempo stesso devo dire che mi sarebbe piaciuta (o piacuito?) di vederlo giocare di più
> Volevo vederlo rilanciarsi al Monaco (ed in teoria, Jardim sa sviluppare il talento dei suoi giovanni, non ho capito cos'è successo con El Shaarawy)
> ...



il tuo italiano non è poi così male ma scusami se quando ho letto il talento dei suoi giovanni non sono riuscito a trattenermi dal ridere


----------



## S.1899 (6 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' buono dai, sembra quasi quello di un italiano, magari sapessi così io il francese.



Grazieeee  !!!


----------



## S.1899 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il tuo italiano non è poi così male ma scusami se quando ho letto il talento dei suoi giovanni non sono riuscito a trattenermi dal ridere



Grazie ahahha 
io parlavo di quelli come Bernardo Silva, Martial, Kurzawa, Fereira Carasco ...


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Grazie ahahha
> io parlavo di quelli come Bernardo Silva, Martial, Kurzawa, Fereira Carasco ...



sisi ho capito, stavo a scherzare, si chiamano giovani con una sola n..Giovanni è un nome proprio di persona da noi


----------



## S.1899 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sisi ho capito, stavo a scherzare, si chiamano giovani con una sola n..Giovanni è un nome proprio di persona da noi



ahahahaha ok grazie stasera ho imparato qualcosa


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Strano, avrei detto che sarebbe riuscito a polverizzare le difese avversario mettendo in riga tutti i difensori



sono sicuro che stando in panchina troverà l'ispirazione


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Dicembre 2015)

Se hanno intenzione di non fargli più mettere piede in campo che lo dicano, tantovale farlo tornare a Gennaio.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (6 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' buono dai, sembra quasi quello di un italiano, magari sapessi così io il francese.


Sans doute Mademoiselle dix-huit-cents-quatre-vingt-dix-neuf, Vous écrivez mieux que beaucoup d'Italiens...


----------



## S.1899 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Sans doute Mademoiselle dix-huit-cents-quatre-vingt-dix-neuf, Vous écrivez mieux que beaucoup d'Italiens...



Merci beaucoup !!!!!! 
continuo ad imparare...


----------



## de sica (7 Dicembre 2015)

A me hanno detto che questo qui, quando era ancora da noi, pippava come se non ci fosse un domani


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Sono due anni che sostengo che è un bidone incredibile che ha azzeccato sei mesi super in vita sua e che per il suo taglio di capelli è diventato famoso..molti davano la colpa all'ambiente Milan, a balotelli, ad allegri..see, come no

Il prossimo bluff dopo Cristante e il faraone sarà de sciglio..meglio liberarcene alla prima offerta da 15 milioni perché ne vale si e no 5..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono due anni che sostengo che è un bidone incredibile che ha azzeccato sei mesi super in vita sua e che per il suo taglio di capelli è diventato famoso..molti davano la colpa all'ambiente Milan, a balotelli, ad allegri..see, come no
> 
> Il prossimo bluff dopo Cristante e il faraone sarà de sciglio..meglio liberarcene alla prima offerta da 15 milioni perché ne vale si e no 5..



De Sciglio son tre anni che è un bidone conclamato, nulla di nuovo.

El Shaarawy va in bianco troppo spesso (a livello di reti) e per un giocatore offensivo è un grande male. Zero gol in un campionato come la Ligue 1 è vergognoso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> De Sciglio son tre anni che è un bidone conclamato, nulla di nuovo.



Si però incredibilmente ha ancora molti estimatori, è titolare in nazionale e lo si etichetta come "il futuro della fascia sinistra del Milan"...
Io ogni volta che lo vedo giocare ho un attacco di dissenteria..fa davvero pena..poi con quella faccia perennemente da addormentato, ma si rende conto che gioca nel ruolo che fu di Maldini?!?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si però incredibilmente ha ancora molti estimatori, è titolare in nazionale e lo si etichetta come "il futuro della fascia sinistra del Milan"...
> Io ogni volta che lo vedo giocare ho un attacco di dissenteria..fa davvero pena..poi con quella faccia perennemente da addormentato, ma si rende conto che gioca nel ruolo che fu di Maldini?!?



Purtroppo l'opinione di pochi ignoranti che lavorano in posizioni pubbliche influenza chi non è abbastanza intelligente da farsi una propria idea. Nel calcio come in tutte le altre situazioni


----------



## DannySa (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ha segnato in El, se dio vuole se lo prendono.


----------

